# PCB Report 4-27-08



## huntnnut (May 5, 2008)

We fished in the Intracoastal Waterway in PCB on Sunday for the first time and got lucky.  I found a slick with bait jumping in it and luckily the fish were holding on them.  We caught Redfish, King Mackeral, and Grouper all out of the same hole.

Wednesday I had fished Crystal River with no luck at all and Friday we fished out of Suwanee with just a little luck, just not much to brag about so I was glad to finally have some decent luck there in PCB.  Weather was perfect the whole trip, though I thought we'ed never find a room to stay in on Friday night.  I was told that Tallahassee had 3 universities having graduation ceremonies that weekend and every decent hotel within a 50 mile radius of Tallahassee was booked solid.  You'ed think they plan those things on different weekends rather than take up every hotel in the City and those surrounding it.....


----------



## hevishot (May 5, 2008)

nice!


----------



## Hunting Teacher (May 5, 2008)

Great trip!
I believe that's a really big Spanish and not a king. That's a nice one too!
Beautiful red!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 5, 2008)

Hunting Teacher said:


> Great trip!
> I believe that's a really big Spanish and not a king. That's a nice one too!
> Beautiful red!



Man, what a hawg red.  I think they call those Ceiro (sp) mackerel.


----------



## huntnnut (May 5, 2008)

Hunting Teacher said:


> Great trip!
> I believe that's a really big Spanish and not a king. That's a nice one too!
> Beautiful red!




Thanks!  The redfish was 36" long and weighed 18#, the mackeral was 25" long, though I never weighed it.

I really thought it was a big Spanish also, though I'm far from being an expert on s/w fish and a couple folks that saw the fish and/or picture said they thought it was a baby King due to the lateral line on it.  One fellow said it might be a Cero's Mackeral also, so I'm really clueless as to what it really is.  I know I've never caught a Spanish that big before which is why I went with the King Mackeral as its description.

Btw, all fish were released for another day.


----------



## Dudeman042 (May 6, 2008)

From the picture it looks like a Spanish. Some baby kings will have the spots but the vertical line still drops sharp like a king. From the picture it doesn't look like the line drops that much (could just be my eyesight, though)!!!! Either way NICE CATCH!!!!


----------



## captbrian (May 6, 2008)

if the leading edge of the dorsal fin is black, it's a spanish.  

btw, we don't have cero mackerel in the area.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (May 6, 2008)

Nice fish, congrats. Man ,the water looks as smooth as a farm pond.


----------



## robertyb (May 6, 2008)

captbrian said:


> if the leading edge of the dorsal fin is black, it's a spanish.
> 
> btw, we don't have cero mackerel in the area.



Bingo!!

Correct answer.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (May 6, 2008)

Way to go Uncle Milti!!!


----------



## biggabuck (May 6, 2008)

I dont know what the slot is now but that red might of made a trip to the house if its legal?


----------



## Trizey (May 7, 2008)

biggabuck said:


> I dont know what the slot is now but that red might of made a trip to the house if its legal?



18"-27" is the slot limit.  You are allowed one Redfish per day.

Nice catches Huntnnut!


----------



## robertyb (May 7, 2008)

Trizey said:


> 18"-27" is the slot limit.  You are allowed one Redfish per day.
> 
> Nice catches Huntnnut!



And you now have to pinch the tails when you measure instead of measuring to the fork.


----------



## WarrenCo (May 7, 2008)

Spanish 100%

nice fish!


----------



## huntnnut (May 7, 2008)

Thanks for the nice comments fellows and for confirming the species.

That redfish put up one heck of a fight and with just a 15# flourocarbon leader tied onto a 20# main line I had to take my time bringing him to the boat.  

The Mackeral took off initially like a jet plane, though once I got him stopped he was fairly easy to bring to the boat.  I was just surprised that he didn't cut the 15# mono leader I had tied on.

Btw, I love redfish and would have loved to have been able to bring that one home with me, though it sure felt good to see him swim away for another day also.  Those little ones are better eating anyways....


----------



## deerbuster (May 7, 2008)

Thats a huge redfish...Congrats!


----------



## robertyb (May 7, 2008)

huntnnut said:


> Thanks for the nice comments fellows and for confirming the species.
> 
> That redfish put up one heck of a fight and with just a 15# flourocarbon leader tied onto a 20# main line I had to take my time bringing him to the boat.
> 
> ...



Over or under slot limit redfish cost $500.00 each.


----------



## huntnnut (May 7, 2008)

robertyb said:


> Over or under slot limit redfish cost $500.00 each.



I can fly to New Orleans and eat at the Redfish Grill cheaper than that....


----------



## robertyb (May 7, 2008)

huntnnut said:


> I can fly to New Orleans and eat at the Redfish Grill cheaper than that....




I agree. I was trying to explain to a Mexican on the Dan Russell pier last October that his 40" redfish that I had netted for him was way to big to keep and had to be released. He asked what the fine was and I told him $500.00 and he said he would pay it. I got him to release the fish finally but afterwards I got to thinking I should have said OK give me the money and get the fish off the pier.


----------



## huntnnut (May 8, 2008)

robertyb said:


> I agree. I was trying to explain to a Mexican on the Dan Russell pier last October that his 40" redfish that I had netted for him was way to big to keep and had to be released. He asked what the fine was and I told him $500.00 and he said he would pay it. I got him to release the fish finally but afterwards I got to thinking I should have said OK give me the money and get the fish off the pier.



Now, that would have been real tempting....


----------

